# Ego One CLR Coils 1.0 Ohms



## Duffie12 (19/9/16)

Trying to find some 1 Ohm CLR coils. Found limited stock but I'd like to buy 10 of these (2 five packs that is).


----------



## Jan (20/9/16)

https://www.justvape.co.za/product/joyetech-ego-one-clr-atomizer-head-5pcs-in-one-pack/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (20/9/16)

Jan said:


> https://www.justvape.co.za/product/joyetech-ego-one-clr-atomizer-head-5pcs-in-one-pack/


Um... I get to a page saying that the account has been suspended


----------



## Jan (21/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Um... I get to a page saying that the account has been suspended


I now also get that .
Btw if you intend to re wick the CLR coils they last ages a friend of mine who only re wicks she don't rebuild get on ave three months on a coil before the wire snaps


----------



## Andre (21/9/16)

Found 3 here.


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA (21/9/16)

Hi there,

We do have stock of the 1.0 ohm CLR coils, you are welcome to follow the link below
http://atomize.co.za/atomizers-coils/joyetech/joyetech-ego-one-clr-1ohm

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (21/9/16)

Thanks @Jan I've never tried rewicking them, to be honest the coils often look quite gunked up. Does she dry burn them at all?

Thanks @Andre saw they had but wanted to buy a around 10.

Will check out @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (21/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks @Jan I've never tried rewicking them, to be honest the coils often look quite gunked up. Does she dry burn them at all?
> 
> Thanks @Andre saw they had but wanted to buy a around 10.
> 
> Will check out @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA


Yes, you unscrew the top cap of the coil, take out the old cotton, dry burn and rinse (do this until the coil is clean) put in some new cotton, prime it with a few drops of liquid and you are ready to go


----------



## Jan (21/9/16)

Before I forget at the bottom of the part of the top section of the coil there is a small metal ring make sure it is fully screwed down. Sounds much more complicated than it is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (27/9/16)




----------

